# Martin Lynx And Cougar Recurve Bows



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

CONCRETECOWBOY8 said:


> Hi, Ilike These Bows And Have A Few, Anyone Know How Many Different Models And Or Colors They Made? Or How I Could Get A List, Poss Pics Of The Bows?
> Thanks
> Tony


There are waaaaaaaay to many configurations over the years on those bows to give an accurate answer without leaving something out. You can find more information at www.martinarchery.com as well as www.archeryhistory.com


----------



## CONCRETECOWBOY8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

Joel C said:


> There are waaaaaaaay to many configurations over the years on those bows to give an accurate answer without leaving something out. You can find more information at www.martinarchery.com as well as www.archeryhistory.com


The Cougar was available from 1976 to 1984; The Lynx took its place in 1985. Basically, any color that was offered for the Cougar Magnum compound or the Lynx compound was available as a recurve. A BUNCH of possibilities. As an example, here are the riser colors Martin offered for the Lynx in 1993:

Silver/blue (2-tone)
Silver/black (2-tone)
"American Rainbow" (red, white and blue)
Pearl Black
Wineberry Red
Mist Blue
Pearl White
Sparkle Green
Majestic Purple
Hunter Black
Grey Camo
Green Camo

The Cougar Magnum was typically offered in red, blue, white, green, brown, yellow, black, orange and gold, with custom colors available. Both black and white limb glass were available, so the possible glass/riser combinations are staggering.

Howattman


----------

